# Tymetheinfamous blocked me! lol



## Tyari

Okay, so I've noticed that she really doesn't respond to/or interact with her subscribers. She may answer 1 question in a video. Maybe. But for the most part, she doesn't. She doesn't respond to tweets, comments on Instagram - nothing. She has 46k subbies on YT. Now, there's Pixiwoo who has 603k subbies, or Queen of Blending with almost 300k and I get responses from them! Tyme is becoming more well known and she is getting endorsements from hair companies, etc. It just seems like she doesn't give a damn about her subbies. I think she's doing it (videos, etc.) for free stuff. So I sent her a message on YT asking why. This is what I said:

"Hi doll. I've noticed that you really don't engage your sunscribers or followers much on YT or Twitter. You don't really answer questions much or respond back and I was wondering why that was. There are other YTers that have hundreds of thousands more subbies/followers and even they respond back to their supporters. It just seems like you're not into your supporters that much, just what YT can do for you."

So instead of responding to me and saying "sorry, I've been swamped" or "it's not like that", she blocked me! Ha!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Ouch...little extreme of her, dontcha think? She's basically gaining popularity because of fans, so why not take the time and give them something back? Smacks of selfishness and fishy business, IMO.


----------



## Tyari

Yes ma'am I totally agree. If it weren't for subscribers these gurus wouldn't be anything. Most of them realize that and they genuinely appreciate their subbies, but every once in a while the sun shines on a dog's ass and they let it go to their head.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Bahahaha...that is a great analogy! I imagine that most, but not all, people who are really self centered and have ulterior motives will eventually be called to the carpet. The nice rides and hoopla eventually catches up to them at some point..so they climb higher, but fall farther.


----------



## Adrienne

Wow rude and I just subscribed to her lol. If I don't like a guru I just unsubscribe but the only that that really rubbed me the wrong way was prettylilmzgrace. I love her tutorials but she rarely would answer to any questions (that I'd notice) and when I posted a question regarding her eyebrows, she kept deleting my comment. I posted it 3 times 3 different ways (on different computers) and it wasn't a problem on my end. I saw my message and then it was gone. The video only had 10 other comments and they were all "I love it" responses.

I don't think I was being obnoxious either. This particular video she did her foundation after her eyebrows and I asked if she always does that?  I figured maybe there was a neat trick I didn't know but nope, I'm positive my comment was undeleted so I unsubscribed. Heck, even Pixiwoo has responded to a few of my questions before and I love how interactive they are with their subbies despite everything else they do. I'm realistic, I don't expect a response for every question, that's impossible but I appreciate how they take the time to answer quick questions.


----------



## Jackiee21

I subbed to her a while back bc her makeup was amazing! as of lately her videos seem to be endorsing Jewelmint and stylemint and hair companies so i unsubbed. I'm not really into jewlery nor hair. I love her makeup skills tho.


----------



## Tyari

Likewise, I don't expect a response to every question either. And like you, Pixiwoo has responded to a couple of my questions/comments too so  I don't know what her deal is. I wonder why that chick deleted your comment. It wasn't rude, you were just asking her a question about her routine. These gurus get ahead of themselves sometimes. I just checked out her channel, apparently she's a promoter of witch Slap Cosmetics.  I don't like that brand, I think it's tasteless and tacky but hey that's just my opinion.



> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow rude and I just subscribed to her lol. If I don't like a guru I just unsubscribe but the only that that really rubbed me the wrong way was prettylilmzgrace. I love her tutorials but she rarely would answer to any questions (that I'd notice) and when I posted a question regarding her eyebrows, she kept deleting my comment. I posted it 3 times 3 different ways (on different computers) and it wasn't a problem on my end. I saw my message and then it was gone. The video only had 10 other comments and they were all "I love it" responses.
> 
> I don't think I was being obnoxious either. This particular video she did her foundation after her eyebrows and I asked if she always does that?  I figured maybe there was a neat trick I didn't know but nope, I'm positive my comment was undeleted so I unsubscribed. Heck, even Pixiwoo has responded to a few of my questions before and I love how interactive they are with their subbies despite everything else they do. I'm realistic, I don't expect a response for every question, that's impossible but I appreciate how they take the time to answer quick questions.


----------



## Adrienne

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Likewise, I don't expect a response to every question either. And like you, Pixiwoo has responded to a couple of my questions/comments too so  I don't know what her deal is. I wonder why that chick deleted your comment. It wasn't rude, you were just asking her a question about her routine. These gurus get ahead of themselves sometimes. I just checked out her channel, apparently she's a promoter of witch Slap Cosmetics.  I don't like that brand, I think it's tasteless and tacky but hey that's just my opinion.


 Yea she sponsers BSC but I've always loved her looks and recreated them with what I already had.  I absolutely don't care for that overpriced brand either. Every once in awhile I'll check her videos for color combos but tbh a lot of her looks look the same, just different shades. I don't need tons of repeats in my inbox.


----------



## mimi12345

I am noticing the same thing u r.  I even subscribed to her TymeforBeauty site and honestly you do not get the value for the $ you pay.  I have already unsubscribed.  What turned me off was after agreeing to the initial $20 or so a month, then immediately she had a link up asking for another $47 a month for the upgraded features.  When I said 'no thanks' then ANOTHER video popped up  saying 'I totally understand, how about $xx per month (I think it was an extra $27 or something like that).  Seriously? SERIOUSLY?  How about provide the value to us for $20 a month and maybe we'll want to upgrade?

So I am on her Tymeforbeauty site and there is very little value to having a membership.  She doesn't reply to  barely anything - it's just a glorified message board where other people respond (rarely her).  There is very little traffic on the message boards either - every time I check there is rarely anything new.  Just a video once a week.  Guess what?  I can go on YouTube for FREE and get AWESOME makeup advice from pros like Jordan Liberty (OMG he is SO awesome, check out his Give Good Face videos), Gossmakeupartist, Carlibybel...etc.  They are really awesome, sweet, funny, sexy and and they reply to people too.  LOVE THEM.  

I used to really love Tyme but if she doesn't want to put the 'TYME' into her site and her subscribers and just collect our money, the site will fail. She should go back to just doing youtube videos and getting $ from sponsors.  Less of a fail.


----------



## zadidoll

I GET people like Michelle Phan and Promise Phan who have hundreds of thousands of subscribers so they shouldn't have time to reply but they DO. To me if you're in this (blogging/vlogging) then part of it is INTERACTING with those who subscribe to you.


----------



## iPretty949

> Originally Posted by *mimi12345* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am noticing the same thing u r.  I even subscribed to her TymeforBeauty site and honestly you do not get the value for the $ you pay.  I have already unsubscribed.  What turned me off was after agreeing to the initial $20 or so a month, then immediately she had a link up asking for another $47 a month for the upgraded features.  When I said 'no thanks' then ANOTHER video popped up  saying 'I totally understand, how about $xx per month (I think it was an extra $27 or something like that).  Seriously? SERIOUSLY?  How about provide the value to us for $20 a month and maybe we'll want to upgrade?
> 
> So I am on her Tymeforbeauty site and there is very little value to having a membership.  She doesn't reply to  barely anything - it's just a glorified message board where other people respond (rarely her).  There is very little traffic on the message boards either - every time I check there is rarely anything new.  Just a video once a week.  Guess what?  I can go on YouTube for FREE and get AWESOME makeup advice from pros like Jordan Liberty (OMG he is SO awesome, check out his Give Good Face videos), Gossmakeupartist, Carlibybel...etc.  They are really awesome, sweet, funny, sexy and and they reply to people too.  LOVE THEM.
> 
> I used to really love Tyme but if she doesn't want to put the 'TYME' into her site and her subscribers and just collect our money, the site will fail. She should go back to just doing youtube videos and getting $ from sponsors.  Less of a fail.


 
I do not get it why one has to pay for membership when there are a lot of youtubers who post their vids FREE. $19.00 is pretty much steep and I guess, I will buy makeup books and save it for something else.


----------



## mimi12345

anyone else have reviews of her site?


----------



## Annelle

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GET people like Michelle Phan and Promise Phan who have hundreds of thousands of subscribers so they shouldn't have time to reply but they DO. To me if you're in this (blogging/vlogging) then part of it is INTERACTING with those who subscribe to you.


 Echoing this.  Michelle and Promise will reply, although maybe not to everything.  All YouTube stars became stars THROUGH their fans, so they need to stay respectful of that for their entire careers. Without their fans, they are nothing... Michelle and Promise even went so far as to offering my sister a place to stay when she had to fly out to LA last minute and had nowhere to stay.  You can't stay successful in a fan driven career if you disrespect your fans.


----------



## mimi12345

Ok ladies, where are the others out there in cyberspace disappointed with TymeForBeauty.com?  Where are you girls who have had bad experiences?   Does anyone LOVE it and actually feel it provides real value?  Don't you think you can find what she provides already out there on YouTube or even Pinterest?  I predict her membership base will be constantly declining.  There is nothing in those videos you can't find for free on YouTube.  To make it worse, she doesn't reply to barely ANYONE'S questions.   It's pretty bad when she takes people's money and can't even reply to them, or even put up the videos you promised on time and actually deliver the value clients expect. Where is the fresh and interesting content?  It's all just *yawnworthy*...the exact same cat-eye look and color blending technique.  Every. Time.


----------



## Mss T

I've never asked Tymetheimfamous a question and I'm so glad I haven't (actually was about to send a question). There are others that don't answer or acknowledge their subscribers, but yet want them to vote for them in a contest or share their videos or other things. Beatfacehoney and Prettylilmzgrace (some others) are like that too and I no longer get offended. I just don't watch their videos. If someone has time to make videos, they have enough time to answer a couple of questions. They are not that busy. I've asked a question and received a response from Pixiwoo also. I was shocked because they actually run a business,  have families, work with clients, and manage to edit and upload videos. Some people on youtube are becoming way too arrogant.


----------



## larklene

wow, thanks so much for this information. I was hesitating on subscribing to her website, I guess I won't now after reading these posts She is amazing with the eye shadow blending, but I have other makeup artist that  I subscribe to on yt and get make up advice for free.


----------



## THEEchinaabanks

She's hideous without make up anyway.....oh well.  She won't be the last "guru" to block somebody.


----------



## damani18

I find this to be completely false. I've sent tyme numorous messages in her inbox on youtube, in the comments, on twitter, facebook, email, and on IG and shes replyed to 75%+ of my messages. and half the time it was sometimes comments most ppl wouldnt take the time to reply to. hun she prolly just blocked you becuase she felt your comment was inappropriately asked. if u inboxed her she mightah just replyed. but then again its her page she can do what she wants whether its tl block you or just ignore you its really not that big of a deal.


----------



## damani18

In her videos she gives advice on how to do a certain look. On her site she teaches course n what it takes on becoming a real MUA. This is an example of finding out information for yourself instead of listening to he said she said hun.


----------



## SAYWORD

it doesn't surprise me, she is too full of her self these days! She used to be so sweet, but she got a couple of $$ and now she is off the chain!!! oh well!!!


----------



## SAYWORD

BY THE WAY MAKE SURE YOU AREN'T GETTING CHARGED WHILE THE SITE IS DOWN, I HEARD SHE IS STILL COLLECTING EVERYONES 20-85 PER MONTH AND THERE IS NO SITE~ WTF?????


----------



## LaurenElle

I'm not surprised. She seems a little full of herself but maybe that's just me. I am subscribed to her though lol


----------



## KingKimmy

Wow... Just when I searched "Tymeforbeauty" look what I found.... You guys make me not even want to join the site now... Lbs


----------



## SophiaSmart

I really don't like her videos. I find her voice to be really annoying and she comes across as not very genuine.


----------



## hkc123

Wow really



> I am noticing the same thing u r. Â I even subscribed to her TymeforBeauty site and honestly you do not get the value for the $ you pay. Â I have already unsubscribed. Â What turned me off was after agreeing to the initial $20 or so a month, then immediately she had a link up asking for another $47 a month for the upgraded features. Â When I said 'no thanks' then ANOTHER video popped up Â saying 'I totally understand, how about $xx per month (I think it was an extra $27 or something like that). Â Seriously? SERIOUSLY? Â How about provide the value to us for $20 a month and maybe we'll want to upgrade? So I am on her Tymeforbeauty site and there is very little value to having a membership. Â She doesn't reply to Â barely anything - it's just a glorified message board where other people respond (rarely her). Â There is very little traffic on the message boards either - every time I check there is rarely anything new. Â Just a video once a week. Â Guess what? Â I can go on YouTube for FREE and get AWESOME makeup advice from pros like Jordan Liberty (OMG he is SO awesome, check out his Give Good Face videos), Gossmakeupartist, Carlibybel...etc. Â They are really awesome, sweet, funny, sexy and and they reply to people too. Â LOVE THEM. Â  I used to really love Tyme but if she doesn't want to put the 'TYME' into her site and her subscribers and just collect our money, the site will fail. She should go back to just doing youtube videos and getting $ from sponsors. Â Less of a fail. Â


. Wow really. Obviously if she doesn't put the time and effort she is only in it for the money! You says so yourself you can watch videos on YouTube for free of the same stuff. I'm sorry but you are stupid for paying money for that sight.


----------



## hkc123

Well if you



> I find this to be completely false. I've sent tyme numorous messages in her inbox on youtube, in the comments, on twitter, facebook, email, and on IG and shes replyed to 75%+ of my messages. and half the time it was sometimes comments most ppl wouldnt take the time to reply to. hun she prolly just blocked you becuase she felt your comment was inappropriately asked. if u inboxed her she mightah just replyed. but then again its her page she can do what she wants whether its tl block you or just ignore you its really not that big of a deal.


 well if you actually read her post she said she did message her. And it is that big of a deal if Tyme is going to be a witch to keep her image and block and delete comments that call out the truth about her. Head over to gurugossiper and check out her thread. How can you like someone so trashy like her? Gross


----------



## mellivi

I was totally unaware there was a "guru" who had a site where her supporters had to pay for membership.  That seems so sketchy to me...


----------



## satojoko

LOL and these are the kinds of snot-nosed witches I see on YouTube that I later love to see arguing with people on public forums who DARE to criticize them, threatening to sue them for all sorts of pathetic rubbish like 'slander'. Instead of just saying 'sorry, I got overwhelmed with everything' or something similar, they instead resort to threatening people who used to love them &amp; what they do. Great way to start an international group of ex-subbers who hate them &amp; their self-important attitude. Would love to see them try &amp; find followers &amp; companies to ship them product freebies for *that* kind of group  I stick to a few makeup artists who actually behave professionally, who appreciate their subscribers &amp; let them know, who regularly crank out good videos, and still make at least *some* effort to interact with those people who take time of their own to watch these YouTubers' videos &amp; comment on them, even when they've surpassed the 1,000,000 subscribers mark. I'd hate to meet this rude cow in person, without a doubt. If that's how she treats her subbers, I can just imagine what her day-to-day ego is like.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Usually when I discover a new beauty guru (new to me xD) I check out their forum on GuruGossiper. I know a lot of people have issues with the site, but I really do feel like so much of what the people in the forums say are so true. Before I heard of Tyme, I randomly stumbled on her GG page, and she doesn't seem too nice xD
I do think she is really pretty though. And I like her makeup tutorials. But I'm not subbed.


----------

